# Blog Cover Review/ Giveaway & KB Bonus!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All! I reviewed these 4 hot covers for my blog: an M-edge Halsea, Octovo, Noreve & JAVOedge! Lots of good pictures too! You can enter to win one by following the directions on the post... as a special Kindleboard _bonus_, I will giveaway another cover to a poster on this thread.

To Win the Kindleboard exclusive bonus answer this question:

What is most important to you in choosing a cover? Is it color, design, comfort, weight...function? Be as detailed as you like. There is a good chance many of the makers above will look at this thread.

_Note:Only one comment per person will count toward your entry, please try not to start discussions within this thread (it makes it harder to keep track) if an interesting topic comes up, please start a new thread. The winner will be given a choice of the remaining covers, after the blog winner(s) have chosen._

Good Luck! 

p.s. You have till May 31st, midnight-est time to get in on both giveaways.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Very generous of you!

So far, I haven't bought a cover for my K2.  I have the standard black Amazon leather cover that came with it ( it was a gift). I have spent a lot of time looking at photos on the boards, checking out websites and trying to make a decision.  

The first thing I look for is colour. I want a blue one but am open to something else that might catch my eye. Second, it has to look good.  Thirdly, it has to be functional.  There's no point in buying a fabulous looking blue cover if it's not me-friendly.    The biggest stumbling block for me is that I am the only person I know with a Kindle,  I've never seen another one. So, I can't hold, touch or feel a cover.  I have to trust recommendations from the people here on the boards and hope that the photographs on the various websites are an accurate representation.  It's why I have been hesitating for 5 months. 
Price is also a big consideration, depending on whatever the current exchange rate is. Today wasn't bad, last week was terrible, the week before would have been perfect.  Then there's postage, that adds another $10 to the price. 

I only ordered my first skin today, it could take me longer to work up the courage to buy a cover.


----------



## twinmom_112002 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great offer.

My first cover was just a tool to protect my kindle, not a fashion statement. Didn't realize that my kindle had to be fashionably dressed until I found myself carrying it everywhere with me. My second cover I chose for the look alone. I went for a design that I liked first and then chose a color in that design that I like the best. As for design, I was looking for something that wouldn't be too heavy, wasn't busy and securely attached the kindle to the case (which is why I like my m-edge with the hinge system). Of course, wish I knew about the oberon before I bought my second cover. They are amazing and I will probably ask for one for christmas.

My other cover I bought for the practicality of needing something at the beach and pool. I wanted something that would protect my baby from splashes and sand.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay - I love contests!!

I used to think that looks and ability to protect my kindle were my most important criteria in selecting a cover.  And these are still important, but now I realize that I also need a cover that feels good in my hands when I read.  I have 3 kids and 3 dogs - so my kindle is never out of its cover  .  My favorite for "feel in the hands while reading" is definitely my Noreve.


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

When I'm choosing a cover, I think about:
1. Comfort
2. Practicality
3. Price
4. Color/design

That is why I'm switching back to M-Edge.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

For me, the most important part of a cover is the design. I want something that looks good! That is quickly followed up by how well it actually protects the Kindle and if it feels comfortable to hold. Somehow, having a cover I really like makes reading even more enjoyable.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Weight first,
then feel of the materials,
then design and finally color.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I realized after researching for the perfect cover (and finding this site along the way...) that I think of my covers just like my favorite handbags and wallets.  I love beautiful, interesting accessories.  Mini works of art.   Something really well made.  Something that I love to look at, where great care has gone into the design and details, something that feels good in my hands.  


... Just back from reading your post, what gorgeous covers, all of them.  As an example of something I love, the little detail of the seahorse on the strap of the Halsea cover ...just lovely.  It's the care in the interesting details that makes for a great accessory, including a Kindle cover.


----------



## karenh1996 (Jan 8, 2010)

Great offer====
Color, Weight, Comfort, functionality for me


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The most important factor for me in choosing a cover is design.  I have to feel comfortable with it and feel assured that it holds and protects my Kindle in the best way.  Probably the most important part of that design is the quality.  I prefer leather, and love the leather that feels so soft in my hands.  Of course, being a female, color is important too.  I like to have lots of options for dressing my Kindle.  In my opinion, the Noreve fits the bill on all counts, love my pink Noreve!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I'd love to win a cover!

I'm a new kindle owner.

I don't really have a favorite summer read.

I do not have a case yet.

The most important thing to me for a case is weight, then looks.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Octochick said:


> What is most important to you in choosing a cover? Is it color, design, comfort, weight...function? Be as detailed as you like. There is a good chance many of the makers above will look at this thread.


Despite my initial inclination to judge a Kindle by its cover, I've learned that a beautiful cover doesn't always equate to a useful cover. I love the old world look and artistic detail of my Oberon. The smell of the leather. The workmanship. But, I found that I wasn't reading my Kindle as often as I thought I would and I was loathe to take my Kindle out and about with me -- why? Because that beautiful cover is HEAVY. And one of the joys of the Kindle is its sleek, lightweight profile.

I've done a lot of thought in the last few weeks about what type of cover I want. I finally had to admit that as much as I love looking at and touching that Oberon cover -- it's not what I need to use (it's for sale now in the buy/sell/trade forum). If I were designing a cover I'd create:

• a lightweight, sleek profile with a soft, non slippery surface. 
• a pull out four-finger strap on the side -- to slide my hand through to hold the Kindle when I choose to read with it in my hand. 
• a front cover that would flip back to create an easel effect for standing the Kindle, yet when closed would offer substantial screen protection. 
• easy access for all of the ports and buttons.
• a front, that when opened would open flat so that the Kindle could easily be read on my Peeramid.
• a slot/space to easily place a light
• a color choice that makes me smile -- teal, turquoise, or jewel toned blues or greens...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im in for the giveaway


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Function -- must protect Kindle.  But that goes unsaid for all the good brands and most of the others.  A strap or snap to close would be the one necessary thing sometimes not seen on some models.

Design and comfort -- I only like easel-style and a clutter-free interior.  I love the Noreve rails, but alas only book-style.

Weight -- the smaller the better... but then I've yet to drop my Kindle! 

Color and price are last, but I don't think I'd pay as much as an Oberon, even if they made easel-style. $85 is a lot of books!  I probably stop looking at ~$50.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the contest!

The most important thing for me is the design. Then it's immediately followed by weight (the lighter the better for me), colour and then protection. Even though I have it listed last, protection is important to me and would be a deal breaker if it were really flimsy.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

For me, one of the most important is the weight of the cover... how much is this going to add to the kindle.  After that, its quality of construction and how the kindle is held in the case.  The hinge systems give me shivers, and the corners make me worry.  I really love how JavoEdge has designed their holster for the kindle and am intrigued by the rail system Noreve uses.  After that, its beauty.  I want something that looks amazing!  Not really flashy or over done.. .just simply stunning.  After having two cases, one leather and one a vinyl like material.. I really prefer leather.  It feels more sturdy in my hand.  Oh and a must, the front cover has to be able to fold flat back.  I don't really like the added elastic closures and things like that.. after having one with a snap and now one with out, I prefer the magnet closures.  

So for me its pretty much
1) Weight
2)construction quality and material used
3)how it holds the kindle
4)Beauty


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

> What is most important to you in choosing a cover? Is it color, design, comfort, weight...function? Be as detailed as you like. There is a good chance many of the makers above will look at this thread.


I think function is most important and I want my Kindle well protected. I also want a good fit and I like the cover to fold back flat since I like to be able to hold it with one hand.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The most important thing to me is: Function and Design.  I want something cute and pratical.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the feel is the most important thing for me.  I've fallen in love with the soft leather of Noreve, and doubt I'd ever pick anything else.  (the wallet left side doesn't bother me at all.)  

2nd would be functionality.

3rd (almost second) would be the look (closed more than open.)

thank you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thankyou.

It took me a few 'go's' to get the cover that really works best for me.  Assuming that all covers do the pretty much the same job of protection, then the reasons for choosing a particular brand are about style, color choice, and 'feel' when reading.  I have purchased covers that are very distinctive in design; covers selected for color, covers based on the way the kindle sits in it (hinge, velcro, straps, rails) and the comfort level and general feel of how the kindle sits in it.  And size.  Until my most recent purchase, the covers I had, met at least one of these criteria, so while those covers were nice, they weren't perfect in every way that was important to me.  I was happy enough with them though, until I got my Noreve!  It meets all the criteria, and then some.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

First and foremost for me the cover needs to not only protect my kindle but needs to make it look HOT!
I want my kindle to not only be comfortable and protected but to look Uber-chic!


----------



## seshat (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for offering the chance to win a cover.

For me, function is far and away the most important feature.  While I like pretty cases, I would rather have one that's lightweight, well-designed and fully functional rather than a beautiful case that isn't functional.  Protection is also really important to me.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I've only had my Kindle2 for two weeks and haven't purchased a cover yet, although I believe I will find having a cover more comfortable for both reading and for security.  I really like that Octo.  The color is yummy.  Please include my name in the giveaway.

Beverly


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

How exciting....
I am a brand new Kindle owner and am now so addicted it is crazy.  I have missed reading more than I realized and now I can't seem to find enough hours in the day to read but I am trying.
I jumped right in after I purchased my Kindle and bought the M-edge Prodigy in green with the E-Luminator light.  I absolutely love the way the light tucks away safely inside the cover but I find my cover a bit heavy for holding and a little cumbersome to fold back out of the way and tuck the flap in so it does not keep popping in front of my Kindle.  The leather is beautiful and it is functional but I think I would like to try something a little lighter and easier to hold. I read the posts every day now to see who likes what cover the best and will keep reading until I decide on another one. I love all the suggestions everyone has and especially the pictures.  From a proud new Canadian Kindle owner, thank you everyone for all your suggestions.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm left handed, so I always have to take that into consideration.  Then it's looks, comfort with regard to holding it, and protection of the kindle.
Paula ny


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

My preferences for a cover are as follows:

1. Appearance (it must appeal to me aesthetically)
2. Protectiveness (it must hold my Kindle safely and securely)
3. Price (I'm willing to pay for quality, but only what my budget will permit)
4. How it feels in my hands (I'm putting this one last because I often remove my Kindle from its case while reading)

Thanks for the reviews and giveaway contests!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Color and quality and looks are the first things I take into consideration; 
It has to be able to make me happy to hold it and look at it.
also what it is made out of: preferably leather, but I would buy a fabric one if the cost was reasonable (i.e., I don't think those made of cloth should be as expensive as leather)
It also matters how easy it is to use a light with it; that's why I like M-Edge so much, and why I haven't gotten a Noreve.
It has to be protective, both in the way the Kindle fits into the cover, and some protection from minor drops (though the best protection is not dropping, I know)
Finally, it has to be able to fit in my handbag.

Thanks for having the contest and for your beautiful blog.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I would say asthetics first, and then protection/function, with cost and weight coming in last. The Kindle goes everywhere with me and I want it to be an extension of me.  I like bright, happy colors and actually prefer hinges or velcro for the clean look.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So the MOST important to me is *COMFORT*. It needs to be comfortable to hold, to attach a reading light on, fold back and/or over, feel comfy in my hands - natural. Like a book does which is what I'm used to. This includes being able to use it one handed or switching hands back and forth. Open or closed -- still comfy!

The below are all important -- but not as much as COMFORT (which includes convience in a way -- since it would be inconvenient for it not to be comfy!)

_Style and Security: _ Also important. I want something that can stay on my Kindle while reading--a read through case that is secure .

_Material: _ Prefer something soft and not slippery and something that will breathe and not make my hands hot. Also not smelly - should smell natural but not highly fragranced, like glue, or any other thing.

_Color: _ I want something that will go with skins and bags well. It should not be super noticeable since I would not want it stolen. I would like it to look like any other type of day planner or journal. Beautiful is fine, ornate is not so great (think it would tempt a thief). I prefer more earth tones or a basic blue or green (from lighter to darker) but not pastel's, fluorescents, or metallic looking covers.

Cost: I expect to pay from $15-50 or so. I would be willing to go up to $70 if the product came with a solid warranty and the workmanship and quality were that high. I prefer a company that takes paypal whenever possible.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm...most important to me is feel.  It has to be comfortable to hold one handed.  Not too bulky or stiff.  Color is important.  I like bright colors.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

So many things are important to me while choosing a cover.  I want something that is lightweight - I really like my Kindle naked but don't dare go without the protection of a cover so the lighter the better.  I also like something that will fold back without feeling bulky.  I also prefer something that has a strap to keep it shut so I can throw it in my purse and not worry so much about it.  Next would be the design and I think lastly, the cost.


----------



## scurzuzu (May 26, 2010)

Function comes first! And what I really want from a case is a built-in stand. Yes, a nice, thin case that I can close like a book to protect the screen when I'm out and about, and that has a built-in kick stand so I can prop up my book when I'm at coffee shop or an office.

To be completely honest, I've sketched out an ideal "case" like this for my Kindle 2, and it's hardly a case at all. I've reduced it to just a snap on cover that opens like a book and folds back when I'm reading, and the kick stand would be built into it. Lightweight, nearly invisible, and highly functional. I'd like that. Someone please manufacture that for me kthx.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

What is most important to you in choosing a cover? Is it color, design, comfort, weight...function? 

Definitely the first thing I'm attracted to is the color or pattern of the cover. I like to let my eyes wander to the cover while I'm reading and it can soothe or make me happy if the content of what I'm reading is too intense. And sometimes I do "judge a book by it's cover" so it has to be beautiful, book after book, after book. 

The weight is very important in my decision to buy a cover because I like to read in many different positions and situations, and I need to be comfortable whether I'm reading with one hand or two. I may be sitting, laying or floating in a pool. 

Finally function and design are certainly considerations. Function because a cover should also offer protection, and design because that alone will affect my initial choices of looks and weight.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I think that the most important thing I look at first is the overall function...does it fold back easily without ruining the leather or material, could it be propped up, how securely will it hold the Kindle in the case when it's not being used, how secure does it hold the kindle when it is being used. I'm left handed so I want to make sure that there wouldn't be anything like a buckle or strap that would get in my way. I guess that kinda goes hand in hand with comfort, because I want the function of it to be easy, sleek, and something that will just work well. 

I think then after that I start looking at color and design on the cover itself, but I definitely need the function to work the best for me. 

Thanks for this great chance to win a cover!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

For me:

1. Function (Protection)
2. Comfort
3. Color
4. Price

Actually, I really don't care how much a cover costs as long as it protects my Kindle or whatever it is that needs protecting. Comfort is also important because if it isn't comfortable to hold, I probably won't use it.  Color, well... it probably isn't THAT important, but I do like being able to make a choice. (Although I've always gone with black leather for my PDAs and my iPod Touch -- I like my purple and my fuschia M-Edge Prodigy cases.)


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I really want to say function is the driving factor and it would be if everything looked the same but since I have chosen to use my Oberon even though I find the M edge Platform to be better functioning because of the built in storage for their light and the easel feature.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, that is so kind of you. I have a K1 and never bought a cover. The biggest issues for me are color and design.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

for me its protection, Comfort, and functionailty.  I think thats why I adore my Javoedge so much.  I am very limited in my hands due to a disability and this case is  PERFECT for me.  Easily slides in without covering ports/switch.  Its protective but easy and comfortable to hold and the magnetic closure embedded in is so easy to use.   though at some point I'd love a noreve


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you all have given a lot of great info, thanks for posting and entering on my blog. Just two 1/2 more days to get in on the giveaway(s)!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Last day! Contest on both blog and here ends midnight eastern time tonight!


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

Functionality. I want something that looks nice, but it needs to hold my Kindle well and be comfortable for me to hold. The case style that I love best (flip top) is one I never would have guessed I'd like.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The cover is very important to me.  I want a cover that will protect my Kindle if it falls, and is also lightweight and easy to hold.  When not reading I want the cover securely closed to protect the front screen and I have found the Noreve snap system does that and when snapped back helps me hold the Kindle.  Despite the wallet, I think it is the best system for protection and usability and with nineteen different colors there is something for everyone.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## littlebitsnana (Aug 29, 2009)

I look for a cover that is lightweight because it is always in my purse.  It also must feel comfortable to hold when reading. It has to be protective because I'm always afraid my Granddaughter will pick it up and possibly drop it. Thanks so much for all your giveaways.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Protection is number one, otherwise why get a cover?

Ease of use is next; if it can't be folded over I don't want to use it.

Last is looks! It has to fit my personal style. 

(Thanks for this opportunity.)


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

For me it has to be 

Made well

Protection

I have to like the looks and function of it.

The price has to reflect the quality of the material.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to feel that my Kindle is safe! The look of the cover is important, but it's definately secondary.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I chose the cover I have based on the fact that it feels like fine leather while protecting my investment.  It makes me feel as if I have picked up a very old book, the kind that feel soft and well made in your hand.  I chose a color, but one that is muted because to me it feels richer.  Cost is an issue for me but if I really like it and it's well made, I can certainly justify it.  I read almost constantly so the feel of it, then the looks, then the price came into play.  I made the assumption that most would protect the Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to Cloudyvisions, the winner of the bonus giveaway! Thanks to everyone that participated! She chose 
the lovely Octovo cover.


----------

